# Profibus Überwachen



## hbedir (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Kollegen.
Ich möchte gerne in meinem Projekt die Profibusteilnehmer überwachen und bei Ausfall eines teilnehmers eine Fehlermeldung auf dem TP ausgeben.
Gibt es da bestimmte FC's dafür oder wie kann ich es realisieren?

Ich habe CPU 315 2 DP und IM 153-1 

Danke!


----------



## crash (26 Januar 2010)

Da nimmst du den FC125.
Näheres dazu findest du u.a. hier.


----------



## crash (26 Januar 2010)

Den FC125 gibts ja bei Siemens nicht mehr.
Dafür gibt es jetzt den FB126.
Lade dir mal das Diagnosepaket bei Siemens runter.
Das ganze läuft allerdings nicht auf allen CPUs.
Es ist ein bestimmter Firmwarestand nötig.
Steht aber alles da beschrieben.


----------

